# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Σωστή δοσολογία βιταμινών

## Efi*

Ρε παιδια εχω μια απορια οσον αφορα την δοσολογια του tabernil total.Οι οδηγιες λενε 8 σταγονες για καθε 40ml νερου,παρακατω λεει η φυσιολογικη ποσοτητα για ενα καναρινι 'η παπαγαλακι ειναι 1-2 σταγονες την ημερα,σε αλλο φορουμ διαβασα 5 σταγονες/40 ml νερου,στον πινακα σκευασματων της tabernil διαβασα 3 σταγονες/40 ml νερου και ο πετσοπας μου ειπε 5 σταγονες στην μικρη ποτιστρα.ΕΛΕΟΣ :Party0048: !!!!!Το χρησιμοποιει κανεις σας αυτο το σκευασμα?Ξερει καποιος να μου πει τη δοσολογια γιατι δεν ξερω αν το χορηγω σωστα 'η λαθος.

----------


## thanasissin

Εγώ σε παρόμοια σκευάσματα της tabernil έβαζα 8 σταγόνες σε μία ποτίστρα των 100 ml και όσο έπιναν.

----------


## Efi*

Εγω βαζω 6 σταγονες σε τετοια ποτιστρα γιατι αν το πας με βαση τις οδηγιες βγαινει 20 σταγονες και μου φανηκε υπερβολικο...Τι να πω?Ευχαριστω!

----------


## thanasissin

νομίζω είσαι καλά

----------


## nuntius

*Και όχι επ'αόριστον έτσι;;;! Ο πτηνίατρος μου είπε επαναλήψεις για ένα μήνα και μετά πλήρης διατροφή!!!
*

----------


## Efi*

Εννοειται οχι συνεχεια!Λογω της πτερορροιας του το χορηγω αλλιως δεν θα του το χορηγουσα γιατι δεν μου αρεσει να τα μπουκωνω προσθετα χωρις λογο.Ελεγα να το χορηγησω για οσο λενε οι οδηγιες δηλ για 5 συνεχεις ημερες 2 φορες το μηνα.

----------


## jk21

ενα καναρινι που πινει απο 4 ml εως και αρκετα περισσοτερο στην πολυ ζεστη στα 40 ml θελει για να παρει την δοση που θα επαιρνε (1 σταγονα )  στα 4 ml   ,να ριξουμε στην ποτιστρα των 40 ml  10  σταγονες  .τωρα που πινει περισσοτερο νερο η δοσολογια θα πρεπει να ειναι πιο αραιη ,δηλαδη 5-8 σταγονες (αν ισχυει το 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη σαν κανονικη δοση ) .επειδη μονο οτι λενε οι οδηγιες πρεπει να αποδεχομαστε εκτος αν γιατρος μας πει κατι διαφορετικο ,θα τηρησεις τον χειμωνα την δοσολογια 8 σταγονες στα 40 ml νερο (μπορεις να το δινεις και στην προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης  αρκει να δινεις ειτε με φυσικο συμπληρωμα  ειτε με συμπληρωμα σκετης βιτ ε ) και τωρα το καλοκαιρι καπως πιο αραιη δοση 6 σταγονες στα 40 ml .να του δωσεις για διαστημα που προτεινει εσωτερικα για την περιοδο της πτεροροιας και αν δεν προτεινει ,τοτε και μονο τοτε να δινεις 3 μερες 1 κενο για 1 15νθημερο  μονο .θα ξαναδωσεις μετα μονο αν εχεις εντονο προβλημα πτεροροιας συνεχιζομενο .επειδη ειναι συμπληρωμα να ξερεις οτι απλα συμπληρωνει την διατροφη που ετσι κι αλλιως φροντιζεις να ειναι ενισχυμενη με αμινοξεα (φυσικων τροφων )

----------


## Efi*

Οκ Δημητρη ευχαριστω που εδωσες και παλι τα φωτα σου!

----------


## jk21

με εξαιρεση την υπενθυμιση οτι τωρα πινουν περισσοτερο νερο (η εκτιμηση μου ειναι χυμα και οχι απολυτα εγκαιρη για το ποσο ) αυτο που ειπα ειναι το αυτονοητο .οτι γραφουν οι οδηγιες των σκευασματων και μετα οτι βρισκουμε στα φορουμ (εδω συμπεριλαμβανομαι και  εγω ! )  .εξαιρεση οτι συνιστουν διαφορετικο οι γιατροι .αυτο ειναι και για συμπληρωματα και για φαρμακα .μαλιστα στα φαρμακα οι οδηγιες των γιατρων υπερτερουν των εσωτερικων γιατι ανα περιπτωση ασθενειας καποια πραγματα αλλαζουν .

----------


## tatanka

Και εγώ σε ζεμπράκια έβαλα 8 σταγόνες σε 40 ml. Μου φάνηκε σαν να μην επιναν πολύ νερό εκείνες τις ημέρες.
Ειναι η πρώτη φορά που πήρα βιταμίνες και όταν έριχνα στο νερό μύριζε πολύ άσχημα.Ειναι φυσιολογική αυτή η μυρωδιά ?Ημερομηνί λήξης εχει το 2012.

----------


## jk21

οι βιταμινες β μυριζουνε ετσι

----------


## Orix

Αγόρασα 2 gouldian αγοράκια και πολυβιταμίνη MULTI-VIT. Οι οδηγίες λένε 2-3 σταγόνες στη ποτίστρα, ο πετσοπας μου είπε 7 σταγόνες για 4 μέρες ανά μήνα. Για πείτε κι εσείς τη γνώμη σας please για τη συχνότητα και τη ποσότητα  :winky: .

----------


## jk21

να τηρεις την δοσολογια της συσκευασιας .ποσοτητα -συχνοτητα .ο πετσοπας να σου πει πως ξερει οτι οι βιταμινες Α και D3 που το σκευασμα περιεχει ,δεν επιβαρυνουν το συκωτι ,αν δοθουν πανω απο την συνιστωμενη δοση .εκπτωσεις προς τα κατω ,υπο προυποθεσεις μπορει να γινουν .προς τα πανω οχι

----------


## Orix

ΟΚ τηρούμε αυτό που λέει η συσκευασία αλλά γράφει πως είναι για τη περίοδο πτερόροιας και αναπαραγωγής, δηλαδή τώρα να μην τις δίνω? Δεν χάνουν φτερα αλλα αν ειναι εποχή αναπαραγωγής δεν ξερω. Έτσι σαν γενικό συμπλήρωμα δεν κάνει?

----------


## jk21

κανει και κυριως κανει εκτος προτοιμασιας και πτεροροιας .υποθετω πως θα σου δινει και ημερες χορηγησης εκτος προετοιμασιας και αναπαραγωγης .αν δεν το κανει ,ειναι ελλειπεις οι συστασεις και εκει θα δωσω δικιο εν μερει στον πετσοπα .ενα φυλλαδιο οδηγιων θα επρεπε να ειναι αναλυτικο .στις μερες που λεει (μια ανα βδομαδα ) συμφωνω μαζι του ,οχι στην δοσολογια του.

για την προετοιμασια και την πτεροροια κανει μονο , αν εχεις επαρκεστατη χορηγηση πρωτεινης με φρεσκο αυγο ή αυγοτροφη φτιαγμενη με δικα σου φρεσκα αυγα ,και ακομα καλυτερα παρεχεις και καποιο φυσικο συμπληρωμα με πρωτεινες (και αμινοξεα τα οποια τις αποτελουν ) οπως η γυρη 
*Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*

----------


## Orix

Όντως είναι ελλειπείς οι οδηγίες στο φυλλάδιο και γράφει γενικά αυτό με τη πτερόρεια και την αναπαραγωγή και δοσολογία, τίποτε παραπάνω. Γι' αυτο έκανα και το πόστ. Είπα εκτός του πετσοπά να πάρω και τη γνώμη σας. Ευχαριστώ  :winky:

----------


## aeras

Και εγώ σε ζεμπράκια έβαλα 8 σταγόνες σε 40 ml. Μου φάνηκε σαν να μην επιναν πολύ νερό εκείνες τις ημέρες.
Ειναι η πρώτη φορά που πήρα βιταμίνες και όταν έριχνα στο νερό μύριζε πολύ άσχημα.Ειναι φυσιολογική αυτή η μυρωδιά ?Ημερομηνί λήξης εχει το 2012.Τα περισσότερα συμπληρώματα βιταμινών έχουν μια βάση δεξτρόζης ή ζάχαρης. Η βάση της ζάχαρης ενθαρρύνει τα βακτήρια να πολλαπλασιάζονται μέσα στο νερό? Ως εκ τούτου, πρέπει να αλλάξετε το νερό δύο φορές την ημέρα τουλάχιστον. Μια καλύτερη εναλλακτική λύση είναι να ρίχνουμε σκόνη βιταμινών στις μαλακές τροφές των πτηνών.

----------


## panos70

Οι βιταμινες Β ειναι που μυριζουν πολυ ασχημα ,οι αλλες βιταμινες εχουν ποιο υπια οσμη

----------

